
Quickly Create a Full-Stack Web App in TypeScript - zaiste
https://medium.com/better-programming/quickly-create-a-full-stack-web-app-in-typescript-9188f011748b
======
onyva
Not sure what’s worse: app generators leaving you with tones of unmentainable
code or hard dependency on VScode.

